# Homosassa, Florida (A Varied Diet Is Good For You)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That's right. A varied diet is good for you. LOL 










Fish in the box.

10lb, 27 1/2" gag
4lb, 18" sheepie
20" and 17 1/2" speckled trout

I had to pleasure of fishing with Capt.William Toney out of Homosassa on Monday. We fished inshore for a couple of hours at Chassahowitzka then headed offshore to plug fish for grouper at the near shore rock piles. 

We went out about eight miles and boated probably 12 gags. All were just short except for the one hog in the box. All in all a good day. I'll tell you what though, plug fishing for grouper in shallow water is a blast. It was like bass fishing for grouper. We were only in about 6-8 feet of water. You should see these grouper come out of the rocks and whack these plugs. 










I also caught this big sheepie while trying to see if any snapper were around.










Capt. William invited me out for a fun day of fishing. He has been a big supporter in my outdoor writing endeavor and has been giving me Homosassa fishing reports for over year now. He's a fourth generation Homosassa guide and was a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool, you can't complain about eating any of those!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. MMMMMMMM Grouper fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Nice work SM, hopin to head that way myself in the next month or so for some much needed bluewater action.


----------

